# Help identifying classical piano piece?



## jimlanenova (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all, I've had a piano piece in my head that I learned years ago but can't remember what it was called or the name of the composer. It was either 3/4 or 6/8, it's in a major key, and I'm guessing from the Romantic era given the style. 

I'd attach a picture of the notation for the melody if I could, it goes something like me-re-fa..., me-re-la..., do-re-re-so-so, fa-do-ti (repeats). There's a middle sections something like, do-re-do, do-re-do, do-so-fa-me-so-do; (modulates) fa-so-fa, fa-so-fa, etc. 

I figured its a long shot, but if anyone knows the piece, my sanity thanks you. I've looked through Schumann's and Schubert's works and can't find it, thought it might have been one of them. No luck. Thanks in advance any help.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

jimlanenova said:


> Hi all, I've had a piano piece in my head that I learned years ago but can't remember what it was called or the name of the composer. It was either 3/4 or 6/8, it's in a major key, and I'm guessing from the Romantic era given the style.
> 
> I'd attach a picture of the notation for the melody if I could, it goes something like me-re-fa..., me-re-la..., do-re-re-so-so, fa-do-ti (repeats). There's a middle sections something like, do-re-do, do-re-do, do-so-fa-me-so-do; (modulates) fa-so-fa, fa-so-fa, etc.
> 
> ...


Good Luck -


----------



## jimlanenova (Aug 14, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> Good Luck -


Thanks anyway, I wish there was an app for whistled tunes!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

jimlanenova said:


> Thanks anyway, I wish there was an app for whistled tunes!


There is. Other people have posted sound files of them whistling one ditty or another.


----------



## jimlanenova (Aug 14, 2012)

Found it, finally- Klavierstücke Op. 118, #2 Intermezzo in A major. Whew!


----------

